# I HAVE A BIG HEAD. Suggestions on a low profile helmet please?



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

So i have a large head, wear L/XL (im 6'5 so its proportionate :dunno ive tried on some giro and smith helmets and they make me look "special", if u catch my drift. please list some low-profile helmets manufacturers or models that you think would suit me. post pictures of your large head with your helmet on as well if u have any ...

THANKS


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm I actually wear a smaller helmet but of all the ones I tried on while looking the smith holt definitely looks the smallest on and is what I went with


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Sandbox make some sort of low profile helmet


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Bern helmets are low-profile and stylish. I'm wearing mine in my avatar, it's an XL


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Bern helmets are low-profile and stylish. I'm wearing mine in my avatar, it's an XL


could u post the original picture of it on you, if possible and what model is it.. watts, macon or brentwood?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

bump. still looking for suggestions!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Trust me, Bern helmets are not low profile. I'm a small guy and I have the same problem as the OP but with the opposite dimensions. I have a narrow face, so most helmets make me look like a bobble-head. I have a Boeri helmet from like 5 years ago that fits me perfect but I haven't found anything since.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The big head thing along with the matching font kinda made me chuckle.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

+1 for Bern

I would not say that they are super low profile but I rock a large and do not think that it looks big at all. When I see others on the mountain wearing Bern helmets in any size I feel the same, just good looking helmets all around.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

my bern watts is a lot more low profile then my red hi fi II was... I've looked pretty hard and I don't think it gets much better than the watts...I guess sandbox might be good but I think their helmets look kind of flimsy, wouldn't want to crack my dome wearing one of those...

I'm the guy with the black and yellow jacket...the guy on the right has the smith maze helemet (you can see its bulkier no?)









another view:


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, that Bern Watts helmet looks very nice. I'm trying out a POC Skull Lite helmet. It's lower profile than their Bug Receptor helmets. I'll report back on that.


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks enigmatic, just ordered my Bern Watts!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Bern. For sure.


----------



## mikeybrrr (Dec 13, 2010)

i have a huge head, too, and also wear a bern watts. fits great and is low profile. for reference, i wear an XL helmet, and i wear a 7 3/4" or 7 7/8" fitted new era baseball cap.


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

just reporting back. i hit the slopes with my new Bern Watts XL helmet and i am sooooo satisfied. Snug, comfortable, sexy, and EXTREMELY low profile with the sinkfit technology. F***in money. Best investment ever for 75 bucks :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Droid Axiom said:


> just reporting back. i hit the slopes with my new Bern Watts XL helmet and i am sooooo satisfied. Snug, comfortable, sexy, and EXTREMELY low profile with the sinkfit technology. F***in money. Best investment ever for 75 bucks :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I know right, as soon as I put the thing on in the shop where I bought mine, it was like meant to be.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

sweeet :thumbsup:


----------

